# Terror



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

On this forum there is a lot of lip service given to the liberties granted buy the 2 nd amendment . But there many other "rights" specified or implied by the constitution. We have the right to privacy, the right to due process and the right to travel unimpeded (or at least we did before 9/11/'01), and there are many others. Think of the last time you boarded a commercial flight and answer this question to yourself. Do you feel more free today than you did prior to 9/11/'01? Do you feel safer today than you did prior to 9/11? Each time we REACT to an isolated terrorist act with sweeping policy changes and practices we sacrifice some more of the liberties and freedoms that we have enjoyed and that define the United States of America. And we,ourselves accomplish exactly what effects acts of terror are intended to do. If we now go on a witch hunt of Islamics, foreign college students or people who have mental illness would we be any better than those who would ban firearms. There is nothing on earth we can do to make every one of us safe from insanity or carelessness. We should have the courage to stand firm and courageous in the face of insanity, violence and danger and accept some risks to the sake of sacrificing more of our freedoms and liberties by REACTING or OVER REACTING to isolated acts of insane terror. Just some thoughts I have had today.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Like police forcing their way into your home to conduct a warrantless search for some POS jihadist??

I agree with you brother! Great post!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I really wonder which terror was worse. The bombing or all the cops and military running around dressed like SWAT telling everybody to get off the streets (martial law). Door to door searches. All this over two people? What a paranoid country we've become.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Then, while we are all still in shock, the President gives us a lecture on not passing judgement and the value of diversity. Too bad this hypocrite could not show us, as gun owners, the same respect after Sandy Hook. Apparently those who embrace the tradition handed down from the founding of this great nation, to bear arms, are not as important as a couple of ingrateful immigrants turned terrorist. I thought that immigration policy was supposed to be designed to foster immigration that benefited America? So Mr. President, let me get this straight: We are supposed to let anyone into our country regardless of their alliegence to our culture and laws, give them the best that he we have to offer, allow them to foster and participate in groups that hate our country and want to destroy it, and give up all our guns in exchange for an expanded government that will surely protect us from the problems that it is creating for us? Terrorism has become an integral part of American politics.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It is beginning to look like the guys in the tinfoil hats have something after all. The timing of all of these "events" seem to be more than coincidental. A "random" shooting here and there, a member of the House of Representatives (from a gun friendly state) shot, a movie theater shot up (in a swing state), all before the election. Then a shooting at an elementary school (we need to protect the children) just in time for the legislative session. And in all of these events, the shooters are rumored to have ties to the CIA and the Democratic party. Now the bombing right after king barry's citizen control legislation is shot down in the Senate. Kind of makes you wonder.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

-Ov- HMMMMM


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sure does Dunkem, Sure does...


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess now they will want back ground checks prior to purchasing a pressure cooker


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

From the associated press



> Neither of the brothers had permission to carry a gun. Cambridge Police Commissioner Robert Haas said it was unclear whether either of them ever applied for a gun permit, and the applications are not considered public records.
> 
> But the younger brother would have been denied a permit based on his age alone. Only people 21 or older are allowed gun licenses in Massachusetts.


This is unusual because criminals always follow firearm restrictions.


----------

